# verfügbaren trafficspeed aufteilen (in WG)?

## all-inc.

hi,

ich ziehe sehr bald mit paar leuten in ne wg und wollte da nen server einbaun, der viele tolle funktionen erfüllen soll...unter anderem soll er in situationen voller internetauslastung den verfügbaren speed (der down wohl 16Mbit/s sein wird, up weiß grad net) auf die anzahl an benutzern gleichmäßig aufteilen soll. das sollte er aber einigermaßen intelligent machen, sagen wir, es nutzen gerade 3 leute das internet, einer hat ne appl. laufen, die 4Mbit/s benutzt und nicht mehr, dann sollten die restlichen 12Mbit/s schon 6+6 aufgeteilt werden auf die anderen beiden...und nicht beide einfach auf 16/3 runtergedrosselt werden...naja ihr wisst was ich meine  :Wink: 

wie realisiere ich sowas am besten?

lg all-inc.

----------

## Finswimmer

Das macht der doch automatisch, sofern du ihm nicht irgendwas anderes sagst.

Richte den Server einfach so ein, dass er an die anderen IP Adressen im Netzwerk auch das Internet durchschleust.

Ich glaub, das ging über IP-Forwarding und Masquerading.

Tobi

----------

## hurra

Sowas geht mit tc: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Adv-Routing-HOWTO/

----------

## morricone

http://lartc.org/howto/

Kapitel 9: Queueing Disciplines for Bandwidth Management

----------

## musv

Ich würde Dir raten, erstmal den Router ohne Bandbreitenbeschränkung einzusetzen. Ich häng hier an einer 100MBit-Leitung. Und in den allerwenigsten Fällen kann ich diese 100 MBit auch tatsächlich nutzen. Beim normalen Surfen sind auch schon Bandbreiten von 10 MBit überdimensioniert. Der Normalfall sind Downloadraten von 300-400 kb/sec. 

Du mußt Dir ebenfalls bewußt sein, daß eine Mindestbandbreitengarantie immer zu (geringfügigen) Einschränkungen der gesamten Bandbreite führt. 

Der einzige Grund, eine Bandbreitengarantie für jeden einzuführen, sind P2P-Programme wie Bittorrent und Emule. Und die kann man auch so konfigurieren, daß sie nicht den ganzen Uploadkanal verstopfen.

Außerdem hab ich auch noch so in Erinnerung, daß der Linux-Kernel schon eine Basisbandbreitengarantie mit sich bringt. D.h. es sollte eigentlich nie vorkommen, daß ein Programm die gesamte Bandbreite für sich beansprucht, während anderen Programmen der Netzzugang vollkommen abgeriegelt wird.

Wozu ich Dir aber raten würde, wäre ein lokaler DNS-Server, z.B. pdnsd. Damit kannst du dann gleich die ganzen Werbeseiten rausfiltern. Auch sollte sich das Teil positiv auf die Latenz beim Surfen auswirken.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-568757.html

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/DNS_beschleunigen

----------

## all-inc.

@Finswimmer: schon klar, ich hab schon viele router eingerichtet mit iptables, wie das geht weiß ich, ich habe eben nur noch nie bandbreitenmanagement gemacht.

@musv: Ja, ich werde Privoxy drauf laufen lassen, sowie nen dhcp-server und nen dns server, das hab ich auch schon zuhause bei meinem router.

ansonten geht's darum, dass z.b. einer von uns öfters im netz pokern muss und dabei TS/Skype benutzen muss als coach, und da sollte er eben immer beim upload was zur verfügung haben...

wenn einer an seinem pc ne generelle beschränkung einstellt bei p2p programmen ist das ja blöd, weil dann läuft z.b. nur dieser rechner und lädt dann nur mit 1/4 speed, obwohl vlt. mehr möglich wäre...

ansonten danke an euch für die links und die hilfe!

mfg all-inc.

----------

## gimpel

 *all-inc. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ansonten geht's darum, dass z.b. einer von uns öfters im netz pokern muss und dabei TS/Skype benutzen muss als coach, und da sollte er eben immer beim upload was zur verfügung haben...
> 
> wenn einer an seinem pc ne generelle beschränkung einstellt bei p2p programmen ist das ja blöd, weil dann läuft z.b. nur dieser rechner und lädt dann nur mit 1/4 speed, obwohl vlt. mehr möglich wäre...
> ...

 

"Simples" traffic shaping (mit tc) tut das. Dabei bekommen skype/TS hohe prio, und p2p wird als bulk behandelt.

Das geht z.B. mit ipp2p und/oder l7filters.

Bei uns erledigt das openwrt mit qos-scripts aufm linksys wrt54gl. Ansonsten mal shorewall anschauen: super firewall generator mit tc Funktionalität.

Bandbreite auf alle gleichmäßig verteilen wäre ein weighted round robin balancer - ist aber etwas übertrieben..

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich glaube, shorewall könnte da auch vielleicht auch weiterhelfen. http://www.shorewall.net/traffic_shaping.htm

----------

## schachti

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Außerdem hab ich auch noch so in Erinnerung, daß der Linux-Kernel schon eine Basisbandbreitengarantie mit sich bringt. D.h. es sollte eigentlich nie vorkommen, daß ein Programm die gesamte Bandbreite für sich beansprucht, während anderen Programmen der Netzzugang vollkommen abgeriegelt wird.
> 
> 

 

Soweit ich weiß behandelt ein Linux-Router per default erstmal alle Verbindungen gleicher Priorität (TOS) gleich - wenn also jemand 999 Verbindungen laufen hat (zum Beispiel p2p, da kann sowas schonmal passieren), ein anderer nur 1, bekommt nicht jeder User 50% der Bandbreite, sondern der eine User 99,9%, der andere nur 0,1%. Da macht Bandbreitenmanagement mit tc oder ähnlichem schon Sinn.

----------

